# My New 12 Weight - TFO rod w/ Cabelas reel



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got my new setup in the mail today, my first 12 weight.Its a temple fork TiCr X 12 weight rod with a cabelas XXS reel. The rod casts INCREDIBLY well. I've been making 100 foot fly casts on my dock like its nothing. I didn't get a spare spool, but I have cortland 444 floating lazerline and cortland quick decent line.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like a nice setup. I've been thinking of getting a new 10 WT soon but haven't had the funds.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Why do you look so pissed off???? nice outfit!!!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had that same rod for a year now. I like it a lot. I'm considering buying a 9wt ticrx now since my 9wt got smashed to pieces.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hjorgan (12/24/2008)*Why do you look so pissed off???? nice outfit!!!


I guess I wasn't ready for the picture!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Let us know how you like the reel after you get to use it. I have some christmas money that will be buying me a fly setup for reds, specs, ect.


----------



## broglin (Jan 1, 2009)

I love my Temple Forks for the money...Good to cast, pretty durable.I have broke 2 of them where the 2nd guide down from the tip flexes so much when your casting/loading the rod , such that the "guide" actually snaps...I sent them back to Temple Fork and they sent me new pieces for both of them ( 6 and 8 weights)....


----------

